# new plastic FM 3



## thumper14 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what I need to exit Mexico by air with the new FM3? When I entered Mexico they just stamped my passport.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Go to immigration at the airport and fill out a form. Part of the form is for the airline and the other to be returned to immigration when you return


----------



## thumper14 (Feb 7, 2012)

sparks said:


> Go to immigration at the airport and fill out a form. Part of the form is for the airline and the other to be returned to immigration when you return


Thanks for the info.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

If you entered Mexico by air, you should have been given an FMM immigration form to fill out on the plane, and immigration authorities should have taken the entry half on arrival. You're supposed to present the exit half when you leave, along with your FM3. If you no longer have the FMM (or never got it), they'll probably have you fill out a new one when you check in for your departure flight. In that case, they'll take the exit half and give you the entry half for when you re-enter Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

As I understand it, when you have an FM2/3/no-inmigrante/inmigrante visa, the only thing they use the FMM form for is the statistics. You just fill it out and turn in a copy both leaving and departing. No need to worry about keeping anything in between.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I have whatever they call the FM-3 now. When I go back to the States which is not often, I have asked about "signing out" and signing back in again, and they simply wave me on. I do turn in my car papers, in case I get wrecked in the States, then sign up when I come back. I know everyone says I am supposed to do something going out and coming back, but the people at the border (Anzalduas bridge west of Reynosa) tell me nothing needed.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> As I understand it, when you have an FM2/3/no-inmigrante/inmigrante visa, the only thing they use the FMM form for is the statistics. You just fill it out and turn in a copy both leaving and departing. No need to worry about keeping anything in between.


They don't use FMMs if you have a resident visa and you don't need to bother with an FMM flying in. It's a different form you get when leaving Mexico. It starts out as 3 pages, Immigration keeps one, airline keeps one ... and the last is for your return to give to Immigration. I didn't fly up last year but that's the way it was two year ago


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

PieGrande said:


> I have whatever they call the FM-3 now. When I go back to the States which is not often, I have asked about "signing out" and signing back in again, and they simply wave me on. I do turn in my car papers, in case I get wrecked in the States, then sign up when I come back. I know everyone says I am supposed to do something going out and coming back, but the people at the border (Anzalduas bridge west of Reynosa) tell me nothing needed.


You have to do it with the airlines ... that's probably the difference. You know if you give up your car permit you will have to pay a deposit next time


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes the FMM just reverses for no inmigrante. Instead of getting it upon arrival, you get it upon departure and keep the return portion for when you return. You also line up with the Nationals upon reentry.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

sparks said:


> They don't use FMMs if you have a resident visa and you don't need to bother with an FMM flying in. It's a different form you get when leaving Mexico. It starts out as 3 pages, Immigration keeps one, airline keeps one ... and the last is for your return to give to Immigration. I didn't fly up last year but that's the way it was two year ago


Sound's like you're thinking of the old FME form (the one with the carbons)? They stopped using those about when the FMMs and plastic cards were created. I have an FM2, and when I fly out of Mexico now, I fill out both halves of an FMM. The airline or immigration agent (it keeps changing) takes the exit half. When I come back, I present the entry half.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> (the one with the carbons)?

Yep ... guess it's changed again. I'll find out in a few months


----------

